# Does Adequan need to be kept in the fridge?



## popsicle (6 September 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help me.
Have ordered some Adequan from the vets.  The last time they sent some it came the next day and the vet said to keep it in the fridge.

Now this last batch was lost for 2 weeks in the post, so when it finally arrived I refused it, due to the concern over refrigeration.  Someone from the vets is calling me back tomorrow to discuss what to do about it.  I have already received an invoice for almost £400 for it.  So really just to be prepared for the conversation, I need to know if it really is that important to be kept refrigerated, also I still need some, so how do i know they wont just send me the same batch back again?   Surely they wont want to lose all that money either. The Post Office said there was no mention of keeping refrigerated on the box.  Suggestions please.   Thank you in anticipation


----------



## spotless (6 September 2010)

Nope! I manage the Dispensary at a vets and unless it has very recently changed I have never had to keep it in the fridge!
You can do a google search for the data sheet just to double check it will tell you on there!


----------



## PennyJ (6 September 2010)

I had some in March, at no time was I told it had to be kept refrigerated, I don't believe it said on the box or in the instructions that I had to either.


----------



## popsicle (6 September 2010)

Thank you both very much for your help.  Seems to be conclusive then, better ask them to send it back.!!! lol


----------



## applecart14 (7 September 2010)

popsicle said:



			I wonder if anyone can help me.
Have ordered some Adequan from the vets.  The last time they sent some it came the next day and the vet said to keep it in the fridge.

Now this last batch was lost for 2 weeks in the post, so when it finally arrived I refused it, due to the concern over refrigeration.  Someone from the vets is calling me back tomorrow to discuss what to do about it.  I have already received an invoice for almost £400 for it.  So really just to be prepared for the conversation, I need to know if it really is that important to be kept refrigerated, also I still need some, so how do i know they wont just send me the same batch back again?   Surely they wont want to lose all that money either. The Post Office said there was no mention of keeping refrigerated on the box.  Suggestions please.   Thank you in anticipation
		
Click to expand...

I was not told to keep mine in the fridge.  It was kept in my first aid kit in my car boot.  My horse had seven vials from what I remember, one a week for seven weeks.  It was around November time the year before last so it may be that in the heat of summer it has to be kept in the fridge and the people who have replied to your posts may have had theirs in the winter too.


----------



## AandK (7 September 2010)

applecart14 said:



			I was not told to keep mine in the fridge.  It was kept in my first aid kit in my car boot.  My horse had seven vials from what I remember, one a week for seven weeks.  It was around November time the year before last so it may be that in the heat of summer it has to be kept in the fridge and the people who have replied to your posts may have had theirs in the winter too.
		
Click to expand...


my horse had a course of Adequan in the summer time (July 2008), i was not advised to keep it refrigerated, nor did i come across anything on the box to suggest otherwise.


----------



## popsicle (7 September 2010)

thanks everyone


----------

